# Heavy duty workshop ramps



## SwampThing

Hi there, 
not sure if this is the correct forum for this post but does anyone know where I can get a pair of heavy duty workshop ramps for when I am working under the van?
We have a medium sized A-class which weighs around 3500Kgs with axle weights of 1800 & 1700Kgs front & back.
The sturdiest ramps I can find are rated to 2T per pair which, while they should be OK, are a little close to the limit for comfort.
Hope someone can help!


----------



## listerdiesel

I'd suggest that buying a trolley jack and some good quality axle stands might be better, for about £140.00 you can get a new 3-ton jack and four decent axle stands, which in my view are more useful than ramps.

Ebay 370628121140 3 ton jack
Ebay 251018514459 3 ton jack

Ebay 380424091139 4 X 3 tonne stands 
Ebay 110708955324 4 X 6 tonne stands

There are a few package buys of jack plus 4 stands as well.

Ramps are OK, but if you need wheels off they are not much good, and I find they take up too much floor space underneath.

Stands need a bit of care to use and position, and I always try and leave the jack supporting some of the load as well, if possible.

Most car ramps are really a bit small for that you need.

Peter


----------



## SwampThing

Hi Peter, 
thanks for the feedback.
I've already got a pair of 6t axle stands but prefer the flexibility of ramps as well. 
Rgds
Kevin


----------



## listerdiesel

If I were you, I'd look at getting a set made up, as most of what I've seen are not really suitable for anything heavy.

You really need a 50mm square box section framework with smaller box for the cross-pieces that the van will run over.

I wouldn't be too happy using the Chinese ramps advertised on the web on a vehicle like yours.

We have plenty of stands and jacks here as we have three Land Rovers plus the big trailer to look after.

Peter


----------



## Bill_H

listerdiesel said:


> I'd suggest that buying a trolley jack and some good quality axle stands might be better, for about £140.00 you can get a new 3-ton jack and four decent axle stands, which in my view are more useful than ramps.
> 
> Peter


Are you advocating using all four stands to completely lift the vehicle?
Would that be stable enough?


----------



## nordasen

I have built my own design service ramps. Service height is 250 m/m which will give clear space under the MH for most services. see pics.


----------



## ched999uk

Don't know if Milenco Quattro Levelers would be tall enough at 16cm but they are rated at 2000kg per wheel. They also have the benefit of being useful as levellers when not being used for service work


----------



## nordasen

One mor pictur of ramps. Note the drive up area is equuipped wit anti slip material ( what you put under your wheels at winter when stock in snow)


----------



## listerdiesel

Bill_H said:


> Are you advocating using all four stands to completely lift the vehicle? Would that be stable enough?


No need to use all four if you don't need to, Bill, my son currently has his Discovery up on stands at the back while he sorts out some welding on the rear chassis members.

It is stable, but like most things the stands have to be positioned correctly and not put on anything like loose soil or gravel.

If you need wheels off and axle/suspension down from its normal running position, stands are the only way to go if you haven't got a proper garage 4-poster or 2-poster lift.

I've worked on trucks as a factory-trained mechanic, and we had to do virtually all our work on jacks and stands. Properly used they are fine, and there is nothing stopping you using extra stands for more safety, plus the trolley jack as well.

The Discovery gearbox and transfer box are about the weight of a motorhome engine. and bulkier. We had my Discovery up on four stands, took the transfer box off first them the main box out. Quite safe but a b*gger of a job!










Peter


----------

